
An ominous American future imagined - cronjobber
http://theweek.com/articles/655708/after-trump-loses-ominous-american-future-imagined
======
advantark2
The implication behind this article is that any sort of unrest would be
completely Donald Trump's fault. But what people seem to forget is that Donald
Trump has a reason for waiting to cede the presidency. Gore lost the election
even though he got the popular vote. There were massive irregularities in the
Democratic primaries, and the media has been biased and partisan, mostly in
favor of Hillary Clinton, since the beginning.

I understand why some people are afraid of his hesitance. I hope they at least
understand the reason he's doing so.

~~~
smacktoward
_> There were massive irregularities in the Democratic primaries_

[ Citation needed ]

I'm a politically aware Democrat, I supported Bernie Sanders (see
[https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2016/02/this-blog-is-voting-
for-b...](https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2016/02/this-blog-is-voting-for-bernie-
sanders/)), and I saw no compelling evidence to believe that the primaries
were "stolen" from him in any meaningful sense.

He had an uphill climb in that the establishment party organs were aligned
with Hillary, but that's been true for every insurgent candidate in every
election ever. In the end he did better than anyone who supported him
(including the man himself, I suspect) would have expected when he launched
his campaign.

~~~
advantark2
You're right to ask for citation. Put simply, there is no definitive proof
that the primary was rigged per se, but there were consistent differences
between the exit polling & the voting results. Almost all of the differences
were in Secretary Clinton's favor, and these discrepancies were not found in
the Republican primaries, nor were they found in the '08 primaries.

[http://www.snopes.com/stanford-study-proves-election-
fraud-t...](http://www.snopes.com/stanford-study-proves-election-fraud-
through-exit-poll-discrepancies/)

------
pault
This kind of hyperbole is ridiculous and very dangerous. Demonizing Trump's
followers plays into his rhetoric and further inflames political division.
People were saying the same stuff during Cheney et al. and none of it came to
pass.

------
jpt4
> police unions had become more and more explicit in aligning themselves with
> Trump and the militias.

Perhaps others have different perspectives on this, but my vision of a martial
law future bills the police as supportive of the existing regime, from whence
they draw their tax-funded salary, not a challenger whose installation would
likely interrupt the same.

~~~
splintercell
Usually so, but America is crazy exceptional in this regard.

If cops in America believe that by supporting the government they are
supporting an evil government (which makes them be like SS) then they will not
support the government this way.

The present situation (or the projected situation by the author) is even more
exceptional in this regard because of clashing base of Hillary. Hillary is
pro-BLM, which puts her at odds with the Police unions.

Trump has gained the endorsement of largest Police Union in America. However
he lags in support from Armed forces in comparison of other Republican
Presidential candidates (however he beats Hillary hands down despite of that
[1]).

1\.
[http://www.militarytimes.com/story/military/election/2016/05...](http://www.militarytimes.com/story/military/election/2016/05/09/military-
times-survey-donald-trump-beats-hillary-clinton/84132402/)

------
abrown28
"...sporadic left-wing violence..." I think that was a typo. It should have
read "never ending left-wing violence"

------
coldcode
If this is our depressing future I prefer the one in Idiocracy.

------
fidla
This is from July

~~~
cronjobber
July 2019

